# Bosch 1450 - Need Template guides



## Bigolac (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum - looks like a lot of good info here. Here's my question. 

I own a Bosch 1450 plunge router and am just now needing to use a template guide. My question is this: can I use the Bosch ra1125 template guides with this router? The 1450 has the spring loaded 'snap' type of connection - just wondering if these would be compatible or not. At the Amazon webpage, it doesn't list this particular router as compatible or not, but maybe it is because this router is so old...

Also, I am looking for 1/4" bushings with a bearing in them for router bits - I have been using a Porter Cable Hinge template and need a new bushing. Does anyone know where I can find them? My local hardware store guy just gives me a blank look when I try to explain it to them. Even my local fastenal doesn't have a clue. This particular bushing has an id of 1/4" and an od of 5/8".

Thanks.

By the way - I've owned this router for at least 10 years, and has never given me any trouble - this is as accurate as a router as I've ever owned....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bigolac

I don't find the Bosch 1450 router listed anywhere, this is one of the times a picture is worth a 1000 words. 
Can you take a snapshot and upload it to the forum...


I think maybe you are calling a bushing a bearing a 1/4" ID x 5/8" OD is a stantard router bearing...
But I don't recall seeing one as a guide ,all in one asm.

Here's a link for some bearings
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bushing_ball_bearings.html

========


Bigolac said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to this forum - looks like a lot of good info here. Here's my question.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigolac (Aug 7, 2008)

*Pictures of the subject in question.*

Here's a few shots of the beast. I included a shot of the bit I am currently using for the hinge template which has the bushing (bearing?) that is basically held with a 1/4" shaft collar. You can also see the black spring loaded tab for the templates.

Thanks...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, the router pictured is basicly the same as the newer 1613EVS. Your router should use the standard quick release _*guide bushings*_. They drop into place and a quarter turn of the lever locks them in position. There is also a Porter cable style guide bushing adaptor which allows you to use the brass guide bushings with a locking ring nut.
I will verify that these are the proper guide bushings tommorow with Bosch.

The part you are looking for to use with the hinge template is a _*shaft mounted bearing*_. The bearing is held on the router bit's shaft with a locking collar. Replacement bearings and locking collars are available from Rockler and Woodcraft stores or online.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bigolac

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=3353188&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=
Looks like the bushing kit will do the job, but all you need is one of them so you can use the standard 1 3/16" guides.

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1125-...ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1218154648&sr=8-7

=============
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/bosch-b1450-0601613735-plunge-router-parts-c-128_1119_3247.html

http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/schematic.cgi/bosch/B1450.735/

http://powertool.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/bosch/b1450.html

===========


Bigolac said:


> Here's a few shots of the beast. I included a shot of the bit I am currently using for the hinge template which has the bushing (bearing?) that is basically held with a 1/4" shaft collar. You can also see the black spring loaded tab for the templates.
> 
> Thanks...


----------



## Bigolac (Aug 7, 2008)

Great to hear - I'm going to order the set of Bosch guides.

I'm just getting into dovetail joinery - I picked up an old (70's) Craftsman dovetail template for 5 bucks at an auction this past weekend, and am anxious to try it out. It didn't come with any accessories, just the benchtop unit and a paper manual. I need a 7/16 template guide as well as a dovetail bit. I've got the guide nailed down - now I need to find out what dovetail bits are compatible with the unit. From the description found in the manual, I should be looking for a Sears part number 25531 (it's called a 'Dovetail cutter').

Can I assume that any 1/2" dovetail bit would work? I was hoping to buy one with a 1/2" shank for stability. 

Thanks for all your help - it is really appreciated!!

By the way, I bought this dovetail template with the intention of building some boxes for my sons to put their baseball and pokemon cards in - if I'm successful, I'll post some pics to drool over!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bigolac

I would suggest you stick with the 1/4 shank dovetail bits, most dovetail jigs use a 7/16" or a 1/2" od guides...the 1/2" shank will be just a bit big for the guides, you can buy a 1/2" dovetail bit at just about any wood workers supply outlets or at HD/Lowes/ACE hardware,Rockler,.etc. 

==========



Bigolac said:


> Great to hear - I'm going to order the set of Bosch guides.
> 
> I'm just getting into dovetail joinery - I picked up an old (70's) Craftsman dovetail template for 5 bucks at an auction this past weekend, and am anxious to try it out. It didn't come with any accessories, just the benchtop unit and a paper manual. I need a 7/16 template guide as well as a dovetail bit. I've got the guide nailed down - now I need to find out what dovetail bits are compatible with the unit. From the description found in the manual, I should be looking for a Sears part number 25531 (it's called a 'Dovetail cutter').
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I spoke with Rick at the Bosch national service center today. Rick told me the B1450EVS is about 10 years old and is the same as the 1613EVS except it only included the 1/4" collet. The RA1125 guide bushings will fit.


----------



## Bigolac (Aug 7, 2008)

Excellent news - thanks so much for your help.

In fact, my router came with both the 1/4 and 1/2 collets, so go figure.

My sons (7 & 5) helped me plane some rough sawn walnut and maple for the boxes today, now it's just a waiting game for the guides and dovetail bit to arrive.....

Thanks again


----------

